# Post Win 10 install,Firefox bookmarks CNAME not recognized



## Lezer728 (Nov 4, 2015)

After Win 10 installed, many of my Firefox book marks such as ebay.com read *CNAME not recognized. *Bookmarked a new ebay.com, now it shows the same error when I click on menu items in ebay.
Any solutions on this one?*
*


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Last week I had something similar. If you are using google, scan and sign the agreement popup which is current.

I got a little annoyed with the concept, and changed to Bing.com as my home page, and Bing as my search engine, and , for me, the problem went away.

< edited by moderator >


----------



## Lezer728 (Nov 4, 2015)

davehc said:


> Last week I had something similar. If you are using google, scan and sign the agreement popup which is current.
> 
> I got a little annoyed with the concept, and changed to Bing.com as my home page, and Bing as my search engine, and , for me, the problem went away.


Did some playing around after reading your response, changed home page to google, signed the agreement, and the problem just disappeared. Wow! MS does it again....otherwise, Windows 10 is really smooth adn fast as least initially for me. Thanks for the response.

< edited by moderator >


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Dave
I have edited a mild profanity from your post. Please don't post such words even if you do use the ** to mask them


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

No prob


----------

